# New guy



## outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello everyone new to this forum looks like a good place to get help and share advice


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome outdoorsman to the forum. We've got a few here that would rather be outside than in so you should fit in here well.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Welcome to the chicken forum outdoorsman! I'm one of the ones who would rather be outside! Friendly bunch of folks here!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome!Good group of knowledgeable people on here.What's your chicken story?We all like to talk about our flocks but also like to hear about others.I've been keeping chickens for over 15 yrs and have a mixed flock of 32 very,very spoiled chickens.


----------



## outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> Welcome!Good group of knowledgeable people on here.What's your chicken story?We all like to talk about our flocks but also like to hear about others.I've been keeping chickens for over 15 yrs and have a mixed flock of 32 very,very spoiled chickens.


Ive had chickens for two years now i have 15 chickens. 5 ducks and 2 turkeys i plan on adding to the flock this winter and we are looking into pigs and goats in the process of buliding there pens and runs for them now always wanted animals and a small homestead. And the last few years thats what we have been busy doing here in northern missouri


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Outdoorsman! Sounds like you have a good start already. It may be harder to get chicks in the winter thru a hatchery/mail. Sounds interesting to be building up a homestead!


----------



## outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Hi Outdoorsman! Sounds like you have a good start already. It may be harder to get chicks in the winter thru a hatchery/mail. Sounds interesting to be building up a homestead!


It is i have a order already in with a local guy i get my animals from . Yes im big on living off the land and doing the homestead was always a dream


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's great, growing your own food and knowing where it's been and treated humanely.


----------

